# Paint gun recommendations



## Keith20 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi
I have a one man show cabinet company. I make and finish all my own projects. Up to now I have been spraying painted projects with a gravity fed paint gun. With this I have to thin the paint which I want to get away from. I have heard airless systems are the way to go. Being a small company it would be nice to keep it under $1000. Any recommendations on which system is the best? Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think an airless is great to paint houses but not so good to paint cabinets. They put out so much volume it's really hard to keep from having runs in the finish. I prefer to use a pressure pot with a siphon sprayer. It puts out more volume than a cup gun but not so much you have to work real fast to keep from having runs.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Marc Spag-howeveryouspellhisname over at the woodwhisperer seems to favor this earlex system:

http://tinyurl.com/nt77ou2

Ive also heard him mention some of the Fuji systems as being fairly good as well on the lower end of the budget scale. Ive also heard surprisingly good things about the harbor freight system


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

Spend some more and buy a Kremlin EOS with an xcite gun or a used 1014 with an MVX gun, You won't regret it. This is the main system used in most cabinet finish shops.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Keith20 said:


> Hi
> I have a one man show cabinet company. I make and finish all my own projects. Up to now I have been spraying painted projects with a gravity fed paint gun. With this I have to thin the paint which I want to get away from. I have heard airless systems are the way to go. Being a small company it would be nice to keep it under $1000. Any recommendations on which system is the best? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using woodworkingtalk.com


What tip sizes are you using with your guns right now? You might can simply go with bigger tips.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Over 20 years ago when I was doing a lot of cabinet work I used an airless rig and lacquer.

While the lacquer wasn't the most resilient finish, it was the most beautiful(IMO). The airless rig was the way to go, it did put out a lot of volume, but you get used to moving in relation to the output. Plus there was so little over spray. I'm actually looking for another airless rig as I sold mine years ago. The closest thing I've found to what I had(wagner) is a Titan ED655.

I'm currently using a Fuji HVLP system, and based on what I spent on it I am trying to love it, but I'm not there yet. I'm currently spraying oil based enamel on a project. The gravity feed cup is small, even though I'm very conscious of adjusting the mix and pattern I still get a lot of over spray, and regular runs. The end result is fantastic, but way more effort than I recall with the old airless rig.


----------



## ecr (Jan 4, 2011)

To the op what kind of finishes are you spraying? With a decent hvlp gun and compressor you should not have a problem.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah, I dont see a problem using an HVLP gun either. I would definitely check what tip sizes you are using and maybe move up in size. Also, a pressure pot is the way to go, or a bucket pump, attached to an HVLP siphon gun should work wonders for you if your working in volume.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I see a problem with a HVLP sprayer. They don't work so well spraying the inside of a cabinet especially if the cabinet has fixed shelves and a back. The airless or pressure pot can spray the interior of cabinets with no problem. With these rigs you can turn the gun upside down if need be.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> I see a problem with a HVLP sprayer. They don't work so well spraying the inside of a cabinet especially if the cabinet has fixed shelves and a back. The airless or pressure pot can spray the interior of cabinets with no problem. *With these rigs you can turn the gun upside down if need be.*


You can do that to a certain extent using a gravity gun with the PPS system.

Do it on occasion with our Iwata's and PPS. No issues and no leaks. :smile:


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> I see a problem with a HVLP sprayer. They don't work so well spraying the inside of a cabinet especially if the cabinet has fixed shelves and a back. The airless or pressure pot can spray the interior of cabinets with no problem. With these rigs you can turn the gun upside down if need be.


I spray cabinets with an HVLP gun (BINKS) attached to a pressure pot with no problems at all. This is what most factories use while spraying kitchen and bathroom cabinets, entertainment consoles, and other closed back pieces while running on a line.

I only see problems using cup guns and gravity feed guns while spraying the inside of cabinets sometimes because of tight places on some pieces, even while stationary.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

Rick Mosher said:


> Spend some more and buy a Kremlin EOS with an xcite gun or a used 1014 with an MVX gun, You won't regret it. This is the main system used in most cabinet finish shops.


 +10

Air assisted airless is the best, bar none. They have the highest transfer rate on the market and over spray is virtually nonexistent.

Your second choice is the PPS system oneal mentioned.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Here is a good read about types of newer spray guns:

http://www.spraygunworld.com/Information2/AAA/AAA vs hvlp vs rp.html


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't care for the HVLP sprayers. My time is worth more than the materials. I need a gun that puts out more volume so I will continue to use the siphon sprayers.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> I don't care for the HVLP sprayers. My time is worth more than the materials. I need a gun that puts out more volume so I will continue to use the siphon sprayers.


yep, that's kinda why I posted the link so the OP can read it and maybe find out more information about these types of spray guns. Everyone is different when it comes to guns, sometimes it comes down to their needs as you suggested.

As long as the gun I use atomizes the paint correctly I'm happy too.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> I don't care for the HVLP sprayers. My time is worth more than the materials. I need a gun that puts out more volume so I will continue to use the siphon sprayers.


Using a pressure pot takes a lot longer to clean up everything 'properly' afterwards than a simple gravity fed hvlp sprayer with a cup. 

For 'one' small project or cabinet we use the gravity fed Iwatas and different cups depending on the application and how much paint we need or how small of a profile we want the gun to have. 

For an entire kitchen we bust out the pressure pot and deal with the extra cleanup time needed afterwards.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

OnealWoodworking said:


> Using a pressure pot takes a lot longer to clean up everything 'properly' afterwards than a simple gravity fed hvlp sprayer with a cup.
> 
> For 'one' small project or cabinet we use the gravity fed Iwatas and different cups depending on the application and how much paint we need or how small of a profile we want the gun to have.
> 
> For an entire kitchen we bust out the pressure pot and deal with the extra cleanup time needed afterwards.


LOL, I do the same thing.

I use Binks gravity fed trophy series guns with teflon cups because they are easy to clean over stainless and plastic cups. I have one for stains and one for paints. The only difference is the tip size is bigger (1.8) on my paint guns, and my stain gun has a 1.4 tip. If its a thin viscosity material, I just choke down the trigger adjustment. 

If you spray alot of water based materials its better to make sure you get a stainless steel body gun as they will hold up longer.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

OnealWoodworking said:


> Using a pressure pot takes a lot longer to clean up everything 'properly' afterwards than a simple gravity fed hvlp sprayer with a cup.


 Just run some particle board through it, that'll clean it right up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I use lacquers in my pressure pot. As long as I don't think I will be done spraying for a week or more I just leave the finish in the sprayer. When I get ready to use the sprayer I blow the finish out of the hose back into the tank, then stir it and start spraying. I don't clean the pressure pot very often.


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Are there any other low end AAAs for about $500?


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

Not that I'm aware of, at least not new. If you find one, let me know.

I have the reintroduced Kremlin 10-14 and it was just under $2K. I have to say, it was worth every penny.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

wericha said:


> Just run some particle board through it, that'll clean it right up! :thumbsup:


I'll cut you some slack because you are still learning.

:yes:

The 'Pros' use reclaimed blasting media. (the finer stuff of course) 10X faster... 

:thumbsup:


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

OnealWoodworking said:


> I'll cut you some slack because you are still learning.
> 
> :yes:
> 
> ...


No need to cut me any slack, I can hold my own. But there are some folks on here with really high post counts that are a beer short of a six pack.

One of the reasons I don't use a pressure pot is just as you said, they are a pain to clean. The AAA has turned out to be one of the best investments I ever made. The amount of coatings it applies with virtually no overspray is nothing short of amazing. I can spray the insides of cabinets with little blow back, and I've seen a big reduction in the amount of coatings I'm buying.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

wericha said:


> No need to cut me any slack, I can hold my own. But there are some folks on here with really high post counts that are a beer short of a six pack.


Since I got a really LOW post count - Does that mean I need to buy more beer or am I good to go? :huh:


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

wericha said:


> No need to cut me any slack, I can hold my own. But there are some folks on here with really high post counts that are a beer short of a six pack.
> 
> One of the reasons I don't use a pressure pot is just as you said, they are a pain to clean. The AAA has turned out to be one of the best investments I ever made. The amount of coatings it applies with virtually no overspray is nothing short of amazing. I can spray the insides of cabinets with little blow back, and I've seen a big reduction in the amount of coatings I'm buying.


I use liners in my pressure pot so when I'm done I just throw away the liner, sit a gallon can of thinner in, lock it down and pull it throw. I can clean a pot that way pretty quickly and just as fast as cleaning a gravity feed gun that's had latex in it. We just had an AAA pump go down when the piston locked up while trying to spray booth coat on one of our booths.....that's about the only thing we use AAA for.

If I was a small cabinet shop and could only buy *one* piece of equipment to use on a daily basis, it would probably be a pressure pot with an HVLP gun. Its hard to spray a stain with an AAA setup. It would be even harder to touch up with an AAA too.

Every gun setup has its place.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I just put the gallon can of finish in my pressure pot. I won't comment on the AAA sprayer as I've never used one. All I know is I'm able to paint anything with the cheap equipment I have. I have 4 HF siphon sprayers, 2 pressure pots and 1 cheap airless. I have one cup gun for stain, one for paint, one for clear sealer and one for topcoat. I use one pressure pot for stain or paint and the other for clear finishes. The airless I use only for latex and only when I'm doing large areas like interior walls or the exterior of a house.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

RandyReed said:


> I use liners in my pressure pot so when I'm done I just throw away the liner, sit a gallon can of thinner in, lock it down and pull it throw. I can clean a pot that way pretty quickly and just as fast as cleaning a gravity feed gun that's had latex in it. We just had an AAA pump go down when the piston locked up while trying to spray booth coat on one of our booths.....that's about the only thing we use AAA for.
> 
> If I was a small cabinet shop and could only buy *one* piece of equipment to use on a daily basis, it would probably be a pressure pot with an HVLP gun. Its hard to spray a stain with an AAA setup. It would be even harder to touch up with an AAA too.
> 
> Every gun setup has its place.


I'm not saying an AAA is a one size fits all solution. I have HVLP conversion guns for tasks such as dye application and small projects where pre-cat lacquer is appropriate. On the other hand, I always find it amusing that some folks want to pass themselves off as "pro" while bragging about all the cheap tools they use. When we determined to bring our quality and craftsmanship to a higher level, we realized this included bringing our equipment to a comparable level. While it is true the tools do not make the craftsman, a craftsman will seek to equip himself with the best he can to further his craft. Bragging about all the harbor freight junk you own only shows the level of mediocrity you are willing to pass on as quality.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

wericha said:


> I'm not saying an AAA is a one size fits all solution. I have HVLP conversion guns for tasks such as dye application and small projects where pre-cat lacquer is appropriate. On the other hand, I always find it amusing that some folks want to pass themselves off as "pro" while bragging about all the cheap tools they use. When we determined to bring our quality and craftsmanship to a higher level, we realized this included bringing our equipment to a comparable level. While it is true the tools do not make the craftsman, a craftsman will seek to equip himself with the best he can to further his craft. Bragging about all the harbor freight junk you own only shows the level of mediocrity you are willing to pass on as quality.


Well, I cant knock what other people use. Sometimes you have to get what you can afford. I prefer BINKS, other guys prefer other equipment.

I just think if I was a one man shop, the last thing I would get is an AAA. I would opt to get something I could use all around and move up from there. HVLP meets that task hands down.

Thats also why in my first post I suggested that maybe the OP could simply invest in bigger spray gun tips and avoid cutting his material that way.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

My equipment purchases are generally project driven. The AAA was purchased after landing a client that involved restaurant tables and seating made from repurposed wood. The scale of these projects require far too much finish product for lighter duty spray equipment. It was also evident that the level of quality expected by the client required a better delivery system. The Kremlin system met that expectation.

I agree that HVLP is the system of choice for most applications. With the right guns and tips, just about any coating can be sprayed consistently. But the cheap junk from harbor freight won't cut it, and that was part of my point. A quality HVLP gun will accept multiple tips and spray multiple viscosities, but you won't find it at harbor freight (I'm not saying you were promoting harbor freight, but someone else was).

I don't buy the most expensive tools, I buy the tools that have the best value. Buying cheap tools equates to producing cheap products. It ain't nothing to brag about.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

wericha said:


> Bragging about all the harbor freight junk you own only shows the level of mediocrity you are willing to pass on as quality.


Yeah? And putting people down for not having the best equipment shows the level of arrogance people have. Blaming the tools for results, for better or worse, is the mark of a bad craftsman. Having the best tools doesnt make you an expert, and having crap tools doesnt make you a bad craftsman, its what you do with them that determines that.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

epicfail48 said:


> Yeah? And putting people down for not having the best equipment shows the level of arrogance people have. Blaming the tools for results, for better or worse, is the mark of a bad craftsman. Having the best tools doesnt make you an expert, and having crap tools doesnt make you a bad craftsman, its what you do with them that determines that.


If this guy knew Steve and his work and experience - He would have not said that crap. :no:

No doubt in MY mind that Steve could pull off a better finish with his guns (using the same exact finishing products) than I could with my Italian guns... :smile:


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> Having the best tools doesnt make you an expert, and having crap tools doesnt make you a bad craftsman, its what you do with them that determines that.


+1000 :thumbsup:

Ive seen guys take a simple project and completely ruin it with a $3200 Graco AAA setup.......while I was watching. :laughing:


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

OnealWoodworking said:


> If this guy knew Steve and his work and experience - He would have not said that crap. :no:


I can tell by Steve's answers that he has been in this game for a long time and is pretty knowledgeable about finishing.......even though "sometimes" we dont see eye to eye! :boxing: :laughing:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I started buying cheap guns when I had employees breaking them. They work so close to what a more expensive gun does it isn't worth it to me for wood finishes. If I was spraying more automotive finish especially metallic base coats I would opt for a better gun however it's been 15 years since I painted a car. Spraying table tops or conference tables isn't as difficult. Perhaps other folks have to have the high dollar equipment to be able to do the work, I don't know.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

epicfail48 said:


> Yeah? And putting people down for not having the best equipment shows the level of arrogance people have. Blaming the tools for results, for better or worse, is the mark of a bad craftsman. Having the best tools doesnt make you an expert, and having crap tools doesnt make you a bad craftsman, its what you do with them that determines that.


Complete mischaracterization of what I said, but that seems to be a common occurrence around here.

There is a huge difference between inexpensive tools and cheap tools. Inexpensive can represent value, cheap is simply cheap and harbor freight just that. I truly believe some folks here would buy their underwear and toilet paper from them if they offered it.

I spent a lot of years using less expensive and entry level tools (Yes, I've been doing this since 1975 so I'm no rookie :thumbsup to make a living. I've had the opportunity to learn from some of the best, and they were all of the same opinion. Quality tools (read that carefully, I did NOT say expensive) make you a better craftsman, cheap tools slow you down and frustrate you. Anybody that says otherwise has either never used a good quality tool or is simply trying to justify buying cheap junk.

I prefer quality in my tools and the work I produce, not barely adequate.


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Arguing aside... Anyone care to post pictures something they've recently finished using whatever setup they have?


----------



## Balfour Refinishing (Jul 20, 2014)

I use some harbor freight sprayers and they work fine. The purple gravity feed gun isn't very good especially the mason jar cup but that could be replaced. The gun just doesn't do it for me so I shelved it and only use it when using some catalyzed urethanes were I'm trying to use every drop. All in all the harbor freight sprayers I find a very good value. After all the tools don't make the craftsman.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Vexorg said:


> Arguing aside... Anyone care to post pictures something they've recently finished using whatever setup they have?


This is a piece I finished last week for a show piece for Restoration Hardware. Pictures were taken in our design studio for picture purposes, but you get the idea:


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Vexorg said:


> Arguing aside... Anyone care to post pictures something they've recently finished using whatever setup they have?


Another piece for Progressive Furniture out of Mexico. The old, distressed, close to the wood finish is pretty hot right now across many furniture industries:


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

RandyReed said:


> Another piece for Progressive Furniture out of Mexico. The old, distressed, close to the wood finish is pretty hot right now across many furniture industries:


Cool, these look great!


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

Tables made from old gymnasium flooring, dyed green with a spray on no wipe dye using a HVLP gravity feed gun from (gasp) Home Depot. Finish on tables and stools is conversion varnish applied with Air Assisted Airless.

These tables are 18 feet long and 30 inches wide and were transported and installed as you see them.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

Low entertainment console. White is pre-cat lacquer applied with HVLP gravity feed gun. Top is solid cherry with a conversion varnish finish applied with AAA.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Keith20 said:


> Hi
> I have a one man show cabinet company. I make and finish all my own projects. Up to now I have been spraying painted projects with a gravity fed paint gun. With this I have to thin the paint which I want to get away from. I have heard airless systems are the way to go. Being a small company it would be nice to keep it under $1000. Any recommendations on which system is the best? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using woodworkingtalk.com


Keith
After all the board stretching here, have you picked a gun or system yet? Normally when I buy a tool I buy a good quality tool because I know it will be with me for a while. But I have found two okay guns I use. I like the Heinko HVLP gun I paid $60 for on eBay for spraying Pre cat lacquer. It sprays a finish as good as I am at knowing what a good finish is. 

I also picked up an Earlex 1500 system. If you wanted to spray latex or something thick. This unit will handle it with ease. But the gun isn't highly adjustable for fine finishes. It's very easy to use though. I'm glad I have both but won't try to tell you they are the best but they won't do you wrong either.

Al


----------



## FaithWoodcraft (Nov 19, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> I like the Heinko HVLP gun I paid $60 for on eBay for spraying Pre cat lacquer. It sprays a finish as good as I am at knowing what a good finish is.
> 
> I also picked up an Earlex 1500 system.
> 
> Al


Hi Al. I tried to search each of those products and while I can find a Earlex 1900 (not 1500), I can find no reference at all to anything called Heinko. Can you help me find the products you mentioned? I am trying to learn about spray systems and it helps to see what others are using. Thanks.


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

wericha said:


> Tables made from old gymnasium flooring, dyed green with a spray on no wipe dye using a HVLP gravity feed gun from (gasp) Home Depot. Finish on tables and stools is conversion varnish applied with Air Assisted Airless.
> 
> These tables are 18 feet long and 30 inches wide and were transported and installed as you see them.


Wow, these look great. Is the gun you linked (Campbell Hausfeld DH7900) just used with a regular air compressor? If so what SCFM?


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

Hmmm.......I have no idea how that link showed up in my post, 'cuz I've never seen that gun.

The HVLP gun I used was http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-Gr...Spray-Gun-H4850GHVSG/203497641#specifications . It comes with 2 tips and can spray somewhat heavier material such as sanding sealer or undercoater. I think the specs call for 4cfm, so it will take a larger compressor than a pancake type.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

wericha said:


> Hmmm.......I have no idea how that link showed up in my post, 'cuz I've never seen that gun.
> 
> The HVLP gun I used was http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-Gr...Spray-Gun-H4850GHVSG/203497641#specifications . It comes with 2 tips and can spray somewhat heavier material such as sanding sealer or undercoater. I think the specs call for 4cfm, so it will take a larger compressor than a pancake type.


So how is a "Husky" gun that much better than one from "Harbor Freight"?? Just kidding. :icon_smile:


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

RandyReed said:


> So how is a "Husky" gun that much better than one from "Harbor Freight"?? Just kidding. :icon_smile:


Probably isn't........but throw away junk from harbor freight is all I'd ever use for sherwin williams :thumbsup:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

wericha said:


> Probably isn't........but throw away junk from harbor freight is all I'd ever use for sherwin williams :thumbsup:


Hey now, some of that throw away junk from harbor freight works pretty well


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

wericha said:


> Probably isn't........but throw away junk from harbor freight is all I'd ever use for sherwin williams :thumbsup:


I dont see Valspar/Benjamin Moore products being any better in that Husky gun either!

Im glad you not liking Sherwin Williams will not hurt our sales any. :laughing:


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

RandyReed said:


> So how is a "Husky" gun that much better than one from "Harbor Freight"?? Just kidding. :icon_smile:


A few of his wisdom 'gems' from earlier in this thread: 




> I prefer quality in my tools and the work I produce, not barely adequate.





> Bragging about all the harbor freight junk you own only shows the level of mediocrity you are willing to pass on as quality.


I do not care for the Chinese spray guns personally and use Iwatas for anything that needs better than a 'rattle can' job but I KNOW full well that there are plenty of guys out there that could easily lay down a better finish than me with lesser quality tools using the same exact paints / supplies.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

OnealWoodworking said:


> A few of his wisdom 'gems' from earlier in this thread:


:bangin: :laughing:


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I use a CPRg gravity fed HVLP spray gun from CA Technologies at the cabinet shop I work in. It's a great gun, interchangeable fluid orifice and needles from .8mm up to 2.0mm handle a wide range of products. Fine adjustments for flow, volume, fan width. I spray everything from solvent based stains to conversion varnish to latex paint through it just by changing out the F.O./needle combination and adjusting the settings. 

Runs about 700 bucks.

Edit: also made in the USA ;-)


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

FaithWoodcraft said:


> Hi Al. I tried to search each of those products and while I can find a Earlex 1900 (not 1500), I can find no reference at all to anything called Heinko. Can you help me find the products you mentioned? I am trying to learn about spray systems and it helps to see what others are using. Thanks.


Sorry I guess I spelled the name wrong.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Neiko-1-5-m...581?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b0752725

Had the wrong number on this one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HV5500-Earl...0981004402?pt=Power_Tools&hash=item5b0848ac72

Al


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

RandyReed said:


> I dont see Valspar/Benjamin Moore products being any better in that Husky gun either!
> 
> Im glad you not liking Sherwin Williams will not hurt our sales any. :laughing:


Yep.....that's the kind of customer service attitude that drove me away from s/w. I'm sure your bosses appreciates your representation of the company, especially since you seem to do so much of it on company time.


----------



## FaithWoodcraft (Nov 19, 2014)

RandyReed said:


> Im glad you not liking Sherwin Williams will not hurt our sales any. :laughing:


Wow! And I was all set to visit my local Sherwin Williams location to set up for spraying my furniture. If this is a representation of what I can expect from this company perhaps I'll just go elsewhere after all, it's great customer service that makes the difference today.


----------



## FaithWoodcraft (Nov 19, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> Sorry I guess I spelled the name wrong.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Neiko-1-5-m...581?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b0752725
> 
> ...


Thanks Al!

I had to laugh...that second auction lists it as a "HV5500 - Earlex HV5500 Spray Station HLPV" I'm new at this but, is that a "High Low Pressure Volume" sprayer?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

FaithWoodcraft said:


> Thanks Al!
> 
> I had to laugh...that second auction lists it as a "HV5500 - Earlex HV5500 Spray Station HLPV" I'm new at this but, is that a "High Low Pressure Volume" sprayer?


It should be high volume low pressure. They use a large amount of air but the pressure is down so you get far less over spray.

Al


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

FaithWoodcraft said:


> Wow! And I was all set to visit my local Sherwin Williams location to set up for spraying my furniture. If this is a representation of what I can expect from this company perhaps I'll just go elsewhere after all, it's great customer service that makes the difference today.


Thats not it at all. I help alot of people on here, whether its using SW materials or not. Its the people on here who THINK they know everything is the ones you cant help. Valspar, AKZO, Benjamin Moore, and PPG would all agree with me. If you think another company is better than what we suggest in general, by all means go there.

By the way, Your not talking to a Sherwin Williams representative, your talking on a forum.....and I dont represent Sherwin Williams on ANY forum. If you and weicha cant take a joke, so be it.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

wericha said:


> Yep.....that's the kind of customer service attitude that drove me away from s/w. I'm sure your bosses appreciates your representation of the company, especially since you seem to do so much of it on company time.


Im pretty sure if you went bad mouthing Valspar or Benjamin Moore with the same crap you talk about Sherwin Williams, they would tell you the same thing. 

Its like me saying I dont like McDonalds so Im not going there to eat.....do you think me not going there to eat is gonna hurt McDonalds???? HAHA

Its no different then you bad mouthing someone for the equipment they use. You stuck your foot in your mouth bad mouthing someone for using a "cheap" spray gun, then you turn around and suggest a "cheap Husky" gun  Thats whats crazy. :laughing:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Should I go for popcorn guys?

Al


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> Should I go for popcorn guys?
> 
> Al


LOL. I just ate a bag. At least you didnt say you were going to McDonalds!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Yea, popcorn is a good idea. I think it silly arguing over paint and equipment. I could use any brand paint and any brand gun and come up with equal results. One might take a little more elbow grease than another but all will work.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

I agree Steve.

I never down anyone for what they use, whether its paint or equipment, but if someone comes at me jokingly and I come back at them jokingly, then they shouldnt get mad about it. 

As the old saying goes, some people can dish it out but cant take it.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

To be clear. The phrase "going for popcorn" means I'm going to sit down like at the movies and eat my popcorn and watch the fight. Sometimes I'm the one doing the fighting and others are eating the popcorn.

Threads where fighting and or popcorn are most likely:

1) Cutting boards and finishes on cutting boards. (some of the longest threads too)
2) Crapsman tools. For or against.
3) SawStop.
4) Biscuit Jointers.
5) Pocket hole thingies.
6) Anything requiring complicated math to make a cut.
7) Fe$tool.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> Yea, popcorn is a good idea. I think it silly arguing over paint and equipment. I could use any brand paint and any brand gun and come up with equal results. One might take a little more elbow grease than another but all will work.


with one hand tied behind your back

Al


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> To be clear. The phrase "going for popcorn" means I'm going to sit down like at the movies and eat my popcorn and watch the fight. Sometimes I'm the one doing the fighting and others are eating the popcorn.
> 
> Threads where fighting and or popcorn are most likely:
> 
> ...


I know what you meant. 

I guess add gun recommendations to your list. :laughing:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> To be clear. The phrase "going for popcorn" means I'm going to sit down like at the movies and eat my popcorn and watch the fight. Sometimes I'm the one doing the fighting and others are eating the popcorn.
> 
> Threads where fighting and or popcorn are most likely:
> 
> ...


Crap dude, did you have to add a list? You know pretty soon were going to get that one guy who feels it necessary to comment on every single one of those points and starts a fight, in addition to the three or four we already have going on cutting boards. 

Great idea though, lets add all those bullet points to the list of things we dont discuss, with politics and religion


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks ....*

This thread has been TOTALLY hijacked. :thumbdown:


Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt. 
*Abraham Lincoln (1809 - 1865)*


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> This thread has been TOTALLY hijacked. :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt.
> *Abraham Lincoln (1809 - 1865)*


Does it really matter. Keith20 never came back. It's probably for the best. If he was following this thread he would be more confused than before he asked what sprayer would be good to use.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> This thread has been TOTALLY hijacked. :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt.
> *Abraham Lincoln (1809 - 1865)*


This is on the label for the bad ass paint I use:


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

What's more important.. The gun and nozzle itself or the pump?


----------



## hazimkazim (Nov 27, 2014)

I agree with Steve neul's comment about that.........good response


----------

